

Hackers Guide to Beginning Meditation - scottcha
http://hackerhmb.tumblr.com/post/42240064528/hackers-guide-to-beginning-meditation

======
theox
I get this question occasionally from people visiting VOW of NOW:
<http://vowofnow.com> and even a vow taker who jumped right in then started
asking questions, and this is probably the best and clearest directions I
found on how to meditate.

~~~
scottcha
Thanks for the feedback. Feel free to link to the post form your site! Its an
interesting idea.

------
daivd
I recently wrote a guide on this, too:
[http://fendrich.se/blog/2013/01/24/pre-programming-mental-
si...](http://fendrich.se/blog/2013/01/24/pre-programming-mental-silence-
meditation-with-entrainment/)

------
alexwebmaster
This is an awesome guide! thanks!

